# Mollies dying



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Not exactly sure what is happening but here is the back story. 

I have had a tank now for about 5 years and a girl I am dating has been wanting to get fish to put in it. Finally I let her, with the exception that I had to okay the fish. I didn't want to put in fish that would clash. Anyways, she wanted some dalmatian mollies. I looked into it and figured it would be fine. I was worried about my tiger barbs messing with them but they were at least as big as the barbs if not bigger and figured they would work out. Anyways...

After I got them in the tank (2 male, one female), one of the males actually was bullying around my barbs which surprised me. After about 2 days it stopped and everyone seemed to be getting along. I got the fish last Wednesday, so a week ago. On Sunday night I noticed the female not eating and hanging out around the top of the tank. I even tried to put some food right in front of her and it didn't help. I found her dead in the tank on Monday morning. Last night one of the males was doing the exact same thing and wouldn't eat, it ended up dying tonight. I have one male left he seems fine and is swimming around like normal. Does anyone know what is going on??? I have no clue. 

I did notice my barbs going after the molly some nipping its tail some but it wasn't anything super bad. I never noticed any fish going after the female. They also never went after the other male.

Anyways, if anyone has any ideas let me know. I think my molly experiment is over I don't plan on getting anymore, I just would like to know what is going on. Thanks!


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you post your water parameters size of tank and all the fish that are in it? I'm thinking your tank is going through a mini cycle.


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

And remember just because you do not see them fighting does not mean they are'nt,Alot of times when you have the lights on and watching them they are curious about you and not each other.The barbs may be running the mollies after lights out.And if you did not see any damage on the mollies does not mean they did not die from stress..Like Doedogg said post your water parameters and all the fish in the system.
Ammonia 
Nitrite
Nitrate
P.H
And what type of filtration is on it


----------

